# Photos of this years Yard Haunt 2013



## Redwalker (May 7, 2010)

More photos here

Update it got featured in the newspaper today








The full newspaper article is here


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice set up and I like your lighting


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, very nice. Good lighting, love the windows and the pumpkin scarecrow.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! Ditto on liking the lighting. Nice props. Very creepy atmosphere!


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice! How did you do the window barrier?


----------



## Redwalker (May 7, 2010)

Haunt2530 said:


> Very nice! How did you do the window barrier?


The "boards" are cut from 1" foam insulation, a.k.a. blue board, painted and then screwed to a frame made from furring strips which is then attached to the house by hanging it from two cup hooks screwed in to the window casement.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The rickety fencing gives this a nice "old timey" look.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great looking haunt....nice lighting


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

*Nice Pics*

Thanks for posting pics. I love your lighting. Did you use LED's? I am struggling with the best way to get everything to POP at night. You are well ahead of the curve!


----------



## Redwalker (May 7, 2010)

DanO'TheDead said:


> Thanks for posting pics. I love your lighting. Did you use LED's? I am struggling with the best way to get everything to POP at night. You are well ahead of the curve!


Some of the credit has to go to my camera, which does an incredible job with these low light photos and they were all hand held too.

Here is my lighting setup: A string of orange mini lights in the hedge (just before the porch) two black LED spot lights (one on the statue woman and the other in the lower left corner of the graveyard), a standard red flood light (in the tree, shining down & across from the upper right), standard red flood (lower right) a standard spot light masked with aluminum foil (shining up on the pumpkin scarecrow), a standard blue flood (shining across the porch area), a 4' fluorescent black light (just under the porch roof lighting the wall ghost), flicker flame bulbs (in the wall sconces on either side on the door) and real candles (in the hanging jars).
By trial and error, I have found: cross lighting with the black LED spot and the red flood really makes things pop in the forground. Using the spots on props in the mid ground helps them to stand out. 
The brighter blue light in the background silhouettes the fore and mid ground.
The hanging candle jars give it a good depth that does not come across in the (2D) photos.

I hope this helps, good luck with your haunt.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great set up. Awesome lighting. A display any haunter should be proud of.


----------



## Deadrail (Nov 9, 2012)

Love the Pumpkin Scarecrow. Any tips on how to make a Pumpkin head like that?
Thanks, Rich


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Really nice job - I love the lighting and window effects as well!


----------



## Redwalker (May 7, 2010)

Deadrail said:


> Any tips on how to make a Pumpkin head like that?


*Yes*


----------



## Deadrail (Nov 9, 2012)

Redwalker said:


> *Yes*


Thanks very much. I will give it a try.
Rich


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

I love the boards on the windows, did you actually mount them to the house ?


----------



## Redwalker (May 7, 2010)

MR David Person said:


> I love the boards on the windows, did you actually mount them to the house ?


I built a frame out of furring strips and screwed the "boards" and hung it on the casement with cup hooks.

Here are some photos and a little more information.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Great job! And congrats on getting in the paper.


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

Redwalker said:


> I built a frame out of furring strips and screwed the "boards" and hung it on the casement with cup hooks.
> 
> Here are some photos and a little more information.


Oh that is much more do able now, thanks for the info


----------



## crazy xmas (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats awesome display!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome and have to agree the lighting a great.


----------

